# Bullies!!!



## jimrich

Is your kid being bullied? Is your kid a bully? How are you dealing with it? Why do you think it's happening to your kid or that your kid IS A BULLY?
Our niece, a cute little wonderful sweet girl, became a school bully! It was so damned sad that this sweet little girl was out there THROWING punches on kids way bigger than her! WHY???
Years ago my wife and I observed how this little girl was gradually being TRAINED to throw punches and finally end up a BULLY! Her dad, a feisty and physical man had been wrestling and sparing with her, her mom allowed the girl to playfully "punch her out" from time to time! We didn't see all of her conditioning and programing but enough to get it that this poor girl was being trained and molded to be a FIGHTER by both or her parents! Plus there was a lot of unhappiness and ANGER in their family. To much to lay out here, so it's no wonder, in our opinion, that the kid became an ANGRY BULLY later on!

My brother also became a school yard BULLY! To cut to the chase, the conditioning to box and fight from our dad plus a lot of RAGE and frustration due to family stress and issues, sent my brother off looking for REVENGE! Unfortunately for his victims, he didn't know that the real and well deserved target and cause of his vengeful anger was MOM & DAD - not an innocent bystander!
Both these kids never did get it that their anger, pain, frustration, RAGE and need for revenge was all about their own parents and if they ever did, they could not go to their parents and TAKE REVENGE on the true target of their hurt feelings. In my brother's case, it would have meant death or broken bones (his) and in the Niece's case - well they finally went to counseling so it all got fixed (I guess).

I was a frightened coward in school so bullies spotted me a mile away and hit me a lot. I know you are thinking what does that have to do with parenting. Here it is. Since there were two really tough guys in my family, dad and older brother, I decided that I'd be safe if I just kept a low profile and stayed out of harms way plus they, mom, dad and brother, wanted me to be the weak "little brother" in the family. It could be said that I was trained to be Bully Bait! Oh I stood up for myself a few times, but I just didn't have the heart to be a fighter or Bully which put me right in line to get picked on and walked all over - maybe like you child?
Please tell us what you (parents) are doing to help or fix the child bullies or cowards in your family. 
Thanks for your opinions and experience........


----------



## mswren7

My 10 y.o. daughter got called a b**ch and a wimp by her "friend", who also lives next door, at school. The girl that said this speaks like this to her older sister.

Thinking it is unacceptable for a 10yo to say that to my daughter I went to her school and spoke to their teacher, who in turn contacted the other girls parents (our neighbours) and spoke to them about it. I believed the teacher would not tell the other parent that the complaint came from me, but I think he did.

This action has resulted in my child and my family being completely ostracised by our neighbours. They have apparently told their child she is never to come to our house ever again (which she hasnt). Neighbours do not acknowledge me with a wave like they used to, and have never spoken to me since.

This was a matter to be dealt with at school, not for my whole family to be treated like lepers now by the neighbours.

If my daughter had been the bully, I would have disciplined her, not blamed the victim's family. I guess the neighbours dont believe that their child is a bully.


----------



## jimrich

mswren7


> I guess the neighbours dont believe that their child is a bully.


Most likely not! Now they are treating all of you like BULLIES! I think you did the right thing and so you just have to congratulate your self and let the ball bounce where it will! :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog

I had my wife deal with all of that. I told the parents of those kids that I would have my wife deal with all of that because, honestly....click.


----------



## unbelievable

I experienced bullying back in school about 40 years ago and I suspect 99% of all kids throughout history have. I saw it in every single country I've ever lived in. It's not pleasant but somehow we survive. I imagine there must be some developmental purpose for it because it seems to happen in every culture and always has. 

MSWREN7: If my neighbor's kid was being a jerk, I would have a word with my neighbor rather than the kid's teacher, but that's just me. I can handle it as adult friend to adult friend but the matter would take on an impersonal official quality coming from a bureaucracy. Your neighbor is probably miffed and hurt that you didn't trust them enough to come to them directly.


----------



## mswren7

Yes unbelievable, I thought about approaching the parents seeing as they are our neighbours but as it happened at school, I allowed the school to deal with it and as such was under the impression that they dont divulge to the bully's parents as to who the complainant is. However it all backfired and teacher let slip who had complained.

If it had happened in my home, I would have approached the girl's parents directly myself.

Thanks anyway for the interest.


----------



## jimrich

Based on my own childhood, not my own parenting ('cos I'm not a parent), to me, bullying has two components: how the victim deals with it and how the parents deal with it. Of course the MYSTERY 3rd element is HOW THE BULLY DEALS WITH IT!
Since this is mainly a forum for parents, I'll start there.
In my experience (this is not a LECTURE) I noticed that very few parents want to get involved with Bullying, whether it's their kid is being bullied or their kid IS the Bully. My parents never did a single thing to protect us from Bullies. Our parents, particularly our dad, took the position that we should protect our selves. We were taught to box and I spent many hours duking it out with my bro and some friends in our little "boxing gloves". Since we were supposed to protect our selves and deal with Bullies, my bro became quite a fighter and backed down a lot of Bullies to finally become a major Bully himself! Now it is glaringly obvious to me that Bullying is all about the Bully's dysfunctional parenting! Bullies are created by either mean parenting, negligent parenting OR BOTH! 
[NOW DON'T ALL YOU PARENTS GET YOUR HACKLES UP!!!]
My brother certainly was! And I wanted to be one! We were filled with anger, hate, rage, frustrations, a desire for REVENGE, and many other pent up, bottled up ANGRY energies that just had to come out ALL BECAUSE OF OUR PARENTS! 
And we might have taken our anger, rage and VENGEANCE back to it's correct TARGET - mom and dad, except that we were both TERRIFIED of them! I believe we both knew who we hated the most - mom & dad - but we just couldn't take our JUSTIFIABLE hate back to them so we took it to a safer and easier target = innocent bystanders at school!!!!! And all those angry, hate filled kids at school or in the neighborhood were caught up in exactly the same drama of beating the crap out of the WRONG TARGETS! We all should have been taking our RAGE right back to where it belonged - on our parents heads - not other kids! Those other kids on the bus and elsewhere NEVER hurt us nearly as much as our own parents did! Then all of society blames and punishes the (innocent) Bully while sympathizing with the GUILTY parents!

It's as though our parent's own unexpressed and hidden RAGE over their unhappy childhoods was unconsciously PRODUCING two angry, vicious BULLIES - my brother and I! It is so freaking obvious now = Bullies make Bullies who make Bullies to go on to be Bullies and make more Bullies! Our parents were quite disturbed over several incidents my brother had at school and our dad SAVAGELY BEAT my bro as punishment for his Bullying! It's pretty sick! Dad makes a bully then beats the sh*t out of him for bullying! Yes, just like our little niece, PARENTING IS THE FOUNTAIN HEAD of ALL BULLYING yet they scratch their heads in dismay that their child could ever do such things! It's both FUNNY and TRAGIC! Our parents - NOT US - unwittingly set the whole thing up with their attitudes, beliefs and behaviors and then BLAMED US for our rotten behavior as if they had virtually NOTHING to do with it! LOL, well at least I now know exactly why and who was to blame - some PARENT, about 1000 or more years ago, (in the middle East?) who started the whole anger/hate/revenge drama going and it's been going and going all these thousands of years = parent to child, over and over, UNTIL some child out grows Bullying and stops the pattern before it infects the next generation!


CAN YOU BE THAT PARENT??? Can you over come the anger & hate your parents gave you and prevent it from infecting your children? Can you STOP THE SH*TTY PATTERN right now??? 
GOD I HOPE SO! Because it's all in your hands - NOT YOUR CHILD'S - YOUR HANDS! and totally up to you to STOP the hate, anger, fear, etc. BEFORE you create another little angry, hurt BULLY to send out into the world like ADOLF HITLER & CHARLIE MANSON!
(LOL, now don't take this personally!) :scratchhead:


----------



## jimrich

unbelievable
Quote: 
I experienced bullying back in school about 40 years ago and I suspect 99% of all kids throughout history have. I saw it in every single country I've ever lived in. It's not pleasant but somehow we survive. I imagine there must be some developmental purpose for it because it seems to happen in every culture and always has. 

Jim: It doesn't just "happen" like an accident. There is an obvious though generally IGNORED pattern to Bullying = An angry, hurt PARENT infects their child with the parents "stuff" (anger, fear, HATE, RAGE, etc.) and then the now hurt child, who doesn't dare take their rage back to the cause of it - the parent - goes off to be a Bully and gives it's anger, hurt, rage, etc to it's own kids who become bullies and go on to produce more bullies over and over! Funny how very few notice this glaringly obvious pattern in the world! It is most obvious in the middle east or local youth gangs!

Quote:
MSWREN7: If my neighbor's kid was being a jerk, I would have a word with my neighbor rather than the kid's teacher, but that's just me. I can handle it as adult friend to adult friend but the matter would take on an impersonal official quality coming from a bureaucracy. Your neighbor is probably miffed and hurt that you didn't trust them enough to come to them directly.[/QUOTE]

Jim: I believe the neighbor is "miffed" because they got busted for their bad parenting and are taking their anger and embarrassment out on the "trouble makers" next door (the victim) just like all bullies do instead of accepting accountability for their own failures. I also suspect that if she had gone to the "friendly" neighbors they would have told her to f*ck off! Some people get very weird when someone suggests that their kids are less than PERFECT!


----------



## unbelievable

The world is a violent, competitive place, whether you are a sparrow, a sea urchin, or a human being. The tough survive and the weak perish. The problem with our world is not that there are too many strong, competitive people, but that there are too many weak, self-annointed victims who've never learned to defend themselves, feed themselves, or accept personal responsibility for their pitiful circumstances. Kids don't earn self-respect or the respect of their peers by hiding behind mother's skirt. Most normally adjusted people learn that a hurtful word isn't going to kill them; that being occasionally offended, inconvenienced, or treated unfairly is a normal fact of life. Fair is where we go to ride the merry-go-round and eat cotton candy. What do these protected little darlings do after they emerge from high school with tons of self esteem but zero survival skills? Who defends the country after we've psychologically castrated all our males? I'm the guy that gets these precious little bundles of tenderness and sensitivity and tries to make functional Soldiers out of them. It would be handy if they showed up already knowing that a harsh word or a bloody nose wasn't the end of life and that every now and then, they might get ice cream without sprinkles, that their decisions carry consequences. Pain, stress, discomfort are not bad things. They are character builders. Between being a cop and a career Soldier, I've been called everything in the book. I've been shot at, rocketed, mortared, attacked with knives, spat on, beaten, etc, etc. I'm still here and the world still turns. I don't quit fighting or faint at the sight of blood. They could kill me tomorow but I won't go scared, hiding from anyone, or holding some counselor's hand weeping about my hurt feelings.


----------



## jimrich

mswren7 said:


> Yes unbelievable, I thought about approaching the parents seeing as they are our neighbours but as it happened at school, I allowed the school to deal with it and as such was under the impression that they dont divulge to the bully's parents as to who the complainant is. However it all backfired and teacher let slip who had complained.
> 
> Jim: I'd imagine that the other parents demanded to know who was filing a complaint against them and the school ppl LEGALLY had to tell or drop it! None the less, it all had to come out and I still think you did the right thing to STAND UP FOR your child!
> 
> Quote:
> If it had happened in my home, I would have approached the girl's parents directly myself.
> 
> Jim: Even if you had confronted them directly, they might still be shunning you as they are now doing - that's how Bullies are!
> All you can do is what you believe is right.
> good luck....


----------



## jimrich

unbelievable
holding some counselor's hand weeping about my hurt feelings.[/QUOTE said:


> Jim: And yet that might do YOU the most good. Unhealed hurt feelings are the underlying cause of all the world's "problems" - IMO! BTW, were you ever a Bully? :scratchhead:


----------



## Mom6547

unbelievable said:


> The world is a violent, competitive place, whether you are a sparrow, a sea urchin, or a human being. The tough survive and the weak perish. The problem with our world is not that there are too many strong, competitive people, but that there are too many weak, self-annointed victims who've never learned to defend themselves, feed themselves, or accept personal responsibility for their pitiful circumstances. Kids don't earn self-respect or the respect of their peers by hiding behind mother's skirt.


There is a balance to be struck here. You have to keep your children safe from dangers that they are not equipped to handle, and you need to coach them to handle those that they can. I have heard some bullying stories in which the violence was dangerous enough that it would not make sense to have the victim take care of it themselves. Where they can, they should. But when they don't know how, it is our job to help them.




> Most normally adjusted people learn that a hurtful word isn't going to kill them; that being occasionally offended, inconvenienced, or treated unfairly is a normal fact of life. Fair is where we go to ride the merry-go-round and eat cotton candy. What do these protected little darlings do after they emerge from high school with tons of self esteem but zero survival skills?


There is no self esteem without skills, in my opinion. Sheltered people don't have opportunities to fail and get over it which is necessary to developing self esteem. 



> Who defends the country after we've psychologically castrated all our males? I'm the guy that gets these precious little bundles of tenderness and sensitivity and tries to make functional Soldiers out of them. It would be handy if they showed up already knowing that a harsh word or a bloody nose wasn't the end of life and that every now and then, they might get ice cream without sprinkles, that their decisions carry consequences. Pain, stress, discomfort are not bad things.


Bingo. Must be the front row. And that is not just true of soldiers. It is true of PEOPLE. We do our children no service by sheltering them from life and failing to teach them how to deal with it.



> They are character builders. Between being a cop and a career Soldier, I've been called everything in the book. I've been shot at, rocketed, mortared, attacked with knives, spat on, beaten, etc, etc. I'm still here and the world still turns. I don't quit fighting or faint at the sight of blood. They could kill me tomorow but I won't go scared, hiding from anyone, or holding some counselor's hand weeping about my hurt feelings.


With children we need to TEACH them how to manage their feelings. They aren't born knowing.


----------



## unbelievable

Jimrich,

Never. I'm the most compassionate, peaceful guy you'll ever meet. The only people who have ever had any reason to fear me are those who prey on the weak or wish to harm me, my family, or my country. In school, I was more of a studious nerd than a jock. I had my share of bullies but I didn't snitch on them or cry to my parents or teachers. I didn't run from them or pay them off. I stood up to them, earned their respect, and they left me alone. Those who get off on scaring others only get their pay-off if their victim is scared. Running off to summon adult help would have only proved that I was scared. Why would I want to encourage their own unrealistic sense of power? There are worse things in life than a few bruises or a bloody nose. Honestly, who gives a rat's butt about some kids' ugly words? An oak doesn't respond every time a dog pees on it.


----------



## unbelievable

You know, the United States is now fighting four wars and has been fighting since 2001. Less than 8% of "men" 18-26 have bothered to show up to fight for their country. I'm a grandpa and have been over there 3 times. There's something very wrong with the way we're raising our sons and we will end up paying dearly for it.


----------



## Mom6547

unbelievable said:


> You know, the United States is now fighting four wars and has been fighting since 2001. Less than 8% of "men" 18-26 have bothered to show up to fight for their country. I'm a grandpa and have been over there 3 times. There's something very wrong with the way we're raising our sons and we will end up paying dearly for it.


There are two things at play. My parents generation has raised a generation of entitled nimrods.

None of the wars we are currently fighting are just wars. 

But I will be teaching my son to be tough. But never buy into the honor balogna that the military uses to attract the young. Most wars would never be fought if the old men who waged them had to fight them. They would value the lives of their soldiers more then!

However, I do want to thank you for your service. I am sorry that it was needed.


----------



## unbelievable

It has always been needed and always will be. Being prepared always to defend our country without hesitation keeps most sane boogie men in line. I don't concern myself with which wars are "just". The politicians you elect decide who the enemy will be this week. That's not my job. I just go where I'm told and do what I'm told. If you say "feed them", I feed them. If you say "kill them", they die. I don't want to live in a country where soldiers decide such things.


----------



## Mom6547

unbelievable said:


> It has always been needed and always will be. Being prepared always to defend our country without hesitation keeps most sane boogie men in line. I don't concern myself with which wars are "just". The politicians you elect decide who the enemy will be this week. That's not my job. I just go where I'm told and do what I'm told. If you say "feed them", I feed them. If you say "kill them", they die. I don't want to live in a country where soldiers decide such things.


You do. You vote.


----------



## jimrich

unbelievable said:


> I had my share of bullies but I didn't snitch on them or cry to my parents or teachers.
> 
> jim: why not? would the teacher and/or your parents have punished/or ignored you for SNITCHING? Is mswren7 a SNITCH???
> 
> quote: Running off to summon adult help would have only proved that I was scared.
> 
> jim: you mean like mswren7 ?? Hmmm, so we should never go crying to the Authorities and/or SNITCH on anyone?


----------



## Mom6547

jimrich said:


> you mean like mswren7 ?? Hmmm, so we should never go crying to the Authorities and/or SNITCH on anyone?


I cannot, for the life of me, figure why you can only quote successfully some small amount of the time. It makes reading you so blipping hard. 

In any event, you are missing the point. If the parent intervenes in a case which the child could have handled him or her self, then they have succeeded in curbing that one instance. But if the parent coaches the child how to solve the problem him or her self, then the child is armed to handle any in the future, which then becomes all the less likely because of his or her preparation for it. Give a man a fish and all that.


----------



## jimrich

unbelievable said:


> You know, the United States is now fighting four wars and has been fighting since 2001. Less than 8% of "men" 18-26 have bothered to show up to fight for their country. I'm a grandpa and have been over there 3 times. There's something very wrong with the way we're raising our sons and we will end up paying dearly for it.


jim: All wars are about big money, big power and big business - always were & always will be! I solute you for doing what you believe is right but I also solute those who do something different because they believe they are right. War is going to be a PERMANENT fact of life so long as it lines the pockets of very powerful ppl PLUS there are plenty of ppl EAGER to go off and "defend their country" (ensuring the $$$ profits to corporations and the ppl who START wars!) so it's a perfect enterprise = plenty of $$$ and plenty of warriors = SUCH FUN!!!


----------



## Mom6547

jimrich said:


> jim: All wars are about big money, big power and big business - always were & always will be!


That is not true. They are also about ideology and religion. Those are the worst.


----------



## jimrich

unbelievable said:


> It has always been needed and always will be. Being prepared always to defend our country without hesitation keeps most sane boogie men in line.
> 
> jim: and have you noticed how much and how long war had been a part of life? why? IT'S VERY PROFITABLE!!!!!
> 
> I don't concern myself with which wars are "just". The politicians you elect decide who the enemy will be this week.
> 
> jim: and the secret, hidden ppl, who are RACKING IN THE $$$, tell the all of us who the enemy is and everything else!
> 
> That's not my job. I just go where I'm told and do what I'm told. If you say "feed them", I feed them. If you say "kill them", they die. I don't want to live in a country where soldiers decide such things.
> 
> jim: only the ppl pulling in all that $$$ will make the decisions!! :rofl:


----------



## jimrich

Mom6547 said:


> I cannot, for the life of me, figure why you can only quote successfully some small amount of the time. It makes reading you so blipping hard.
> 
> jim: Hmmmmmmmmmm :scratchhead:


----------



## Mom6547

jimrich said:


> Mom6547 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot, for the life of me, figure why you can only quote successfully some small amount of the time. It makes reading you so blipping hard.
> 
> jim: Hmmmmmmmmmm :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the post one above from this one that you are reading right now in which you wrote "jim: Hmmmmm"....
> 
> See "[QUOTE"... ? If you enclose your test in
> "
> 
> 
> 
> " and "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " tags, it highlights the text. When you click on the quote button to reply to a thread, the text is AUTOMATICALLY added at the top and bottom. If you insert quote and end quote tags around any text not written by you, it is highlighted.
> 
> A quote tag is made by typing a left square bracket [ followed by the word quote then a right square bracket]. And end quote tag is the same with a front slash / after the first bracket.
> 
> If you make it hard for people to read you, they won't.
Click to expand...


----------



## unbelievable

Of course, I vote, but beyond that, I just do my job and leave defining the "rightness" of the overall mission to my civilian leaders and to history writers. 

Jimrich,

I wouldn't have been punished by teachers or my parents for snitching. It would have only solved one day's problem while creating many more. Even at 10, I understood that much. The job of a parent is not to shield kids from all the world's ills but to train them to confront and solve problems. I'd call 9-11 if my house was on fire or if I needed an ambulance. I can check my own house for prowlers and shoot my own burglars.


----------



## Mom6547

unbelievable said:


> The job of a parent is not to shield kids from all the world's ills but to train them to confront and solve problems. I'd call 9-11 if my house was on fire or if I needed an ambulance. I can check my own house for prowlers and shoot my own burglars.


:iagree:

BUT make sure the burglar is DEAD and falls inside your house so you don't get charged.


----------



## unbelievable

Jimrich, folks make money on war just like they make money fighting cancer. Profit doesn't make the battle evil or useless. You obviously enjoy your right of free speech. That right wasn't handed to you as a Christmas present from the Almighty. Those rights were bought with blood and you'll have them only as long as soldiers are ready to make the next installment for you. You and I have differing views on the value of war. Then again, I have the advantage in that I have spent hours sifting in Iraqi mass graves through tiny bones and toddler sandals. I have met real-life terrorists and interrogated them. I've picked up the bodies of beheaded coalition troops and I've word IED explosions that took the legs off little school kids. Profit or no, there are evil bastards in this world and someone has to confront them. There are vulnerable people in this world and somebody has to protect them. I hate violence and I hate war. I promise that I hate both worse than you do (unless you, too, are a vet). I do like my freedoms and I do want my kids and grandkids to have a decent, safe, place to live. If it isn't my job, who's is it?


----------



## 4sure

I was not a bully, couldn't stand to see one bully another. I often stood up to the bully for the one being bullied. I was quiet, and shy, so bullies saw me as easy prey. Not so, it only took twice to back them down, and I was no longer picked on. Word got around.

I was never scared of people no matter how much BS they talked. I guess I had to much pride to allow someone to bully me. I'd rather take the butt whoopin, if it came to that. I can live with the pain from a butt beatin. I can't live with the shame that I didn't stand up for myself, and the fear that the bully imposes.

My 10 yo is the same way.


----------



## unbelievable

4sure. Abolutely!! What's the worse someone can do to you? Ugly names? You gotta be kidding!! Punch you? You'll heal. Kill you? They can only do that once and then your problems are over. I'd rather die a hundred times than slink around afraid of my own shadow. I didn't ask to be born and it's not up to me how long I stick around. I do choose whether I'll live confidently or in fear for whatever time I do have.


----------



## mswren7

It was the use of the word b*tch by a precocious 10yo against my then 9yo. that got my anger up and so I took action. It is not a word we use in our house and dont think it is necessary to say that in front of young children. It is the only time I have ever approached the school about anything and my daughter deals with the usual schoolyard behaviour and activities just as well as any other kid without my intervention. In fact she didnt want me to approach her teacher. 

I cannot remember ever being called a ***** when I was at school, even at high school, obviously people's morals have changed and they think that sort of word is acceptable for young girls to be calling each other, well I do not and I will show my child, and her school, that it is not acceptable at such a young age.


----------



## unbelievable

It's not a nice word and it's not acceptable but it's also not lethal and the sound of the word isn't something an average 9 year old can't handle on their own. I don't recall turning on the TV or radio and hearing similar words when I was a kid, but it's fairly common, now. I would have preferred several beatings from bullies than to endure the mortification of having my mom show up at school to fight my battles. That's just me.


----------



## mswren7

Well yes she was mortified that I spoke to her teacher and tried to not make me do it. I just find that horrible for a young innocent girl to be called such a thing. What do boys at 10 call each other? I am a mother of only girls so I am not aware of what sort of names boys of 10 call each other, is there a word comparable to b**ch that they use?


----------



## RandomDude

> Her dad, a feisty and physical man had been wrestling and sparing with her, her mom allowed the girl to playfully "punch her out" from time to time!


=/
You know I do plan to follow the family tradition of playful wrestling with my little amazon!



> molded to be a FIGHTER by both or her parents!


That's actually good thing =/



> Plus there was a lot of unhappiness and ANGER in their family.


THIS is the bad influence in my opinion, not the wrestling alone.

I've had many 'circular' discussions with the missus about this. However, I'm not going to let my daughter grow up to be a little weakling either, and I believe that children can grow up both strong and RESPONSIBLE by parenting.

Besides: Wrestling with Your Kids
Others encourage it! I can still foresee arguing about this with the missus however once she gets big enough to play rough with.


----------



## 4sure

I never told my mom. I just handled it when it happened.

Bullies want one thing for you to be scared of them. They feel this is power, it's an adrenaline rush for them to know they can instill fear in another. I refused to give that bully the satisfaction. I can not stand, will not tolerate someone trying to put fear in me. I will loose my mind, and go ape on that person.

My 10 yo is the same way. When he was in 3rd grade he punched a 6th grader in the nose for messin with him. The 6th grader started crying, don't you know everyone made fun of the 6th grader. Since then no one has messed with my kid. Word got around.


----------



## golfergirl

mswren7 said:


> Well yes she was mortified that I spoke to her teacher and tried to not make me do it. I just find that horrible for a young innocent girl to be called such a thing. What do boys at 10 call each other? I am a mother of only girls so I am not aware of what sort of names boys of 10 call each other, is there a word comparable to b**ch that they use?


Grade 6 - I intervened when my daughter was bullied. It was biggest mistake of my life. The entire class minus 2 girls turned on my daughter. They threw out her shoes - spit in her lunch - every action teachers took seemed to make it worse. I would never intervene again (under those circumstances) in the same way I did. Pure HE!!. The psychological bullying seems to be a girl thing. Girl is adult now and I have boys now and my 16 year old handled things differently. He's a tough ****** with a smart mouth. Never cruel but don't cross him. Sticks up for underdog too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable

Bullying has existed in every culture since the beginning of time. Surely it must serve some important developmental purpose, as distasteful as it is or it would not still exist. Not sure why, in the past 10 years or so, we felt the need to reverse the course of human evolution and cling to progressive notions that haven't been seriously tested.


----------



## Runs like Dog

unbelievable said:


> Bullying has existed in every culture since the beginning of time. Surely it must serve some important developmental purpose, as distasteful as it is or it would not still exist. Not sure why, in the past 10 years or so, we felt the need to reverse the course of human evolution and cling to progressive notions that haven't been seriously tested.



Likewise, decapitating his cat and stuffing it in the mailbox serves a very clear anthropological purpose. This Is SPARTAAAAAAA


----------



## unbelievable

Have you noticed that birds, squirrels, dogs, cats, deer, bear, all raise their young pretty much the same as they did millions of years ago and it still works. They don't sit around trying to come up with a plan to fix something not broken. "Bullying" became a vogue thing for Progressives to worry about only around 1999. However did anyone arrive at adulthood before then? Products of bullying defeated Nazi Germany, built the world's greatest economy, and put a man on the moon. What will the coddled, protected darlings in schools today do? The truth is - you have no idea because this is the first generation who ever heard of bullying as some sort of epidemic that needed to be controlled.


----------

